# My dog passed away on Monday :O(



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am so sorry


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

A Great Homage to your Dog,sorry for your loss I know how devastating it feels,looks like Casey and your Family were equally blessed.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. Beautiful tribute video.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks like Casey had a wonderful life , you two were very lucky to have each other. 
I had to get my cat ChiChi that I had for over 18 years put down 2 weeks ago ...the house seems so empty without her.
I've posted this before when others have lost their furry family members, but I'll post it again in case you haven't read it:

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

You can tell by your video she had a fantastic life. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Casey8 (Nov 1, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. My beloved dog's name was also Casey. His last birthday was his 13th, I forgot to celebrate with him, and that was his last one. I dearly love him so much that there is no dog in this world can replace him. My user name is Casey8, number 8 is indicated the day that we put him to sleep due to his illness.
I truly understerstand the feeling of how much you miss your little dog.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I know how you feel. Our dog Audry got under the fence a couple weeks ago and got hit by a car. We had to have her put down. She was a wonderful dog and we will miss her for ever. 

I am very sorry for your loss, I really do know how you feel.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I couldn't watch the clip, I can't handle it right now, but I know by the simple fact that as you probably loved your dog as much as my best friend Ace, you'll never get over him\her. It's been 4 years since I had to put him down, and the only solace I can have is knowing that he had the best loving friend that he could possibly have, enjoyed the most he ever had after being rescued by us, and I'm sure it's the same in your dog's case...

The best part is, although you won't remember every memory as time goes on, you'll never forget the love you had for your boy\girl, and you couldn't possibly understand how much you meant to them.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

thank you everyone for your kind words ... she was a great dog and adjusting to her gone is hard ... just trying to keep busy :O(


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, Casey was very lucky to have you as an owner.

Jim


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Really sorry for your loss.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. I know I would be devastated if we lost our dog.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

that frickn sucks! soo sorry to hear of this bad news.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, the video was a fantastic tribute.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

*teary eye
What a wonderful relationship Casey had with everyone. She will be missed dearly. Rest In Peace.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry for your loss of your companion. It sure looks like you two had a very fun life together and many happy memories shared. Casey seemed to be such a little character and you a very caring person to have given her such a good life. 
I hope your other little one (black & White, pom?) is keeping you busy and loving enough to help ease some of your pain as you two create new happy memories together


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Well there are always 2 ways to look at things...... A cup can be half full, or half empty. God always has bigger and better plans than we could ever imagine. The key is to be patient and think of all the good times through the process. It allows humans to grieve and continue to love.

Respectfully,

Stuart

PS: I am sorry to hear about Chi Chi's passing as well, Pamela.


----------



## gsdelcourt (Mar 22, 2012)

Sorry for your loss and the montage is a great celebration of her life


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

touching video :'( brought tears to my eyes. So sorry for your loss, my condolences to you and Caseys family.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I came back just to watch the video.... Beautifully done. I'm glad it didn't have a sad\touching song because I'd be in tears right now.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Pets are always hard to lose. You get so attached to them as if they were one of your children. Sounds like she lived a long happy life. She will be missed I am sure.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about your loss, its always so hard on us. It does look like she had a wonderful life and will always remember that.



CRS Fan said:


> Well there are always 2 ways to look at things...... A cup can be half full, or half empty. God always has bigger and better plans than we could ever imagine. The key is to be patient and think of all the good times through the process. It allows humans to grieve and continue to love.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Stuart


Very well said Stuart. When we had to put our dog down 2 years ago so very suddenly, I was lost without him, but I firmly believe in "everything happens for a reason", and that reason, was our now Daisy, whom my other dog sent me to.

Enjoy your memories with her.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I have felt that grief before, in my mind only time heals the pain. My condolences.


----------

